# A big step in the right direction



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This past Friday we put payment #60 of 60 in the mailbox. Our Jeep Liberty is now officially bought and paid for. My truck's been paid off for about a year and a half so we are vehicle payment free!!

There is much talk on here about debt reduction and we just freed up our single biggest monthly bill. We still have 2 cards to pay off and a couple small medical bills from my son's trip to the ER last month, but now we have the jeep's money to add to the other bills, allowing us to really get them paid off faster than ever.

We live without credit cards now-have a couple but never ever use them except for in dire emergencies and plan on being totally debt free in 2 years. 

I don't make much money and my wife is a stay at home mom. It's tough, but with dogged determination it can be done.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!:congrat:

It feels sooooooooo good, "don't it!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

We paid off a lot of small bills at the first of the year. All we have now is the house and my truck. (Which I will now double up on)

Congrats again.:congrat:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a great feeling isn't it ? :congrat:


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

we paid off our cars years ago i don't miss the payments the only thing we owe on is our house and thats under 150K stuff in our hood is selling for 300K.. no 2nds or credit cards 

If we can find the right property we're going to sell and buy down we have a relative that wants to buy our house.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrat's on that deal, getting out from under a payment is a great feeling for sure. I,am debt free now but it din't come easy. I see so many around me caught in the gota buy it now thing. Some of my friend's i know will never make it clear untill the ground nap.


----------



## MasterSergeantUSAF (Mar 16, 2010)

*Retire young*

I'm very proud of you all. I've spent 2 decades in the military trying to mentor others to save, pay cash and live a debt-free lifestyle, like my grandparents taught me,(mortgages excluding for the most part) Until people can turn off the television, magazine, newspaper, radio and internet shopping advertisements....it's like talking to a wall. I'm retiring in January, 2011....never plan to work again unless I choose to....and I'm only 42! It can be done, folks!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Every time I thought about the Jeep being paid off, I felt a noticeable relief today. It's like we can literally breathe a little easier now. Thanks for all the kind words and congrats to everyone else who has gotten rid of much of their debt.

It does feel nice!!


----------

